# Pedal Advise for wide feet



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok never noticed till looking through pics from this season so far, realized my feet sit odd on my pedals. So got my my 29er and realized good portion of outside of my foot is off the pedal, pedal too narrow/wide feet.

I ride black label platforms atm (what trekshop had on hand that was stout enough for my 300lbs butt when I bought my bike last winter) which good grip, tough ass pedal but platform area is maybe too small??? down to 269 now with more weigh coming off till I hit about 240.

Not sure if I should try wider platform or pedal extensions. Both concern me on pedal strikes but vs what I could be doing to my ankles atm.... I wear 11.5-12 WIDE shoes. just wear skater shoes currently till i can afford a pair of 5-10 ( iirc )

Ive looked at a few pedals so far but one set ive found is black ops...other set I forget the brand (both at another local lbs) but looked plenty big online only to see they look like kids pedals,lol.

What are you wide footed clydes doing for your pedals or are you even paying attention? Bike rides fine I dont feel off or sore after riding but in pics it looks painful which to me means could cause ankle problems soonish.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Not a clyde and have average size feet have you considered clipless?


----------



## 6BR (Jun 17, 2013)

I really like my Moove torque pedals..they weight a smidge over a pound but have a pretty large surface area for larger feet...very confidence inspiring IMO. Solid pedals. I weight 220 and mash em all day and they take it. Any larger in width on these and I know you'd start running into clearance issues on the trail. I can give you measurements when i get home today if you're interested.

Moove Components Torque Thru-pin flat pedals for MTB, DH, XC anodised red purple black green low price Moove Mtb


----------



## Diaonic (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm using Xpedo Face Off pedals. There rugged and wide.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not doing clipless, not on my mtb. Broken my ankle a couple times already the whole idea having my feet stuck to my bike doesnt make me very happy. I like being able to instantly bail out so me and my bike take little to no damage when I screw up.

6BR: like those pedals, nice color options, definately interested in the width. And price aint bad either.


----------



## 6BR (Jun 17, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Not doing clipless, not on my mtb. Broken my ankle a couple times already the whole idea having my feet stuck to my bike doesnt make me very happy. I like being able to instantly bail out so me and my bike take little to no damage when I screw up.
> 
> 6BR: like those pedals, nice color options, definately interested in the width. And price aint bad either.


Ive had em for 2 months now and have occaisionally smashed them into gravel piles, roots and riverbanks and they've shrugged them off while my feet have stayed put...Ill measure them tonight for [email protected] 64$ they're hard to beat!


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

The 45NRTH Heiruspecs are good and wide. I've got size 15 feet and they are a nice wide platform, even for Keen trail shoes which are pretty bulky. I just switched to PD-M530 Shimano pedals and the wider platform they have gives good support as a clipless option.


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Not doing clipless, not on my mtb. Broken my ankle a couple times already the whole idea having my feet stuck to my bike doesnt make me very happy. I like being able to instantly bail out so me and my bike take little to no damage when I screw up.
> 
> 6BR: like those pedals, nice color options, definately interested in the width. And price aint bad either.


IMO Clipless are really much better for bigger riders especially if you are pushing your riding. I'm 238 lbs. Solid connection, better power transfer and ultimately more control with a clipped pedal. Locked and loaded. With flats your mind is thinking about what to do with your feet. You having to move your foot around for control and that causes hesitation...the enemy of all when facing a "feature" coming at you fast...

Buy nice shoes too!


----------



## soulshaker (Sep 23, 2013)

I use the Easton "Flatboy". Wide enough for my size 12 4E shoes. Stick like glue. I like 'em.


----------



## 6BR (Jun 17, 2013)

OP, the moove pedals are 4" wide by 3.75" long


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm shy of being a clyde but I wear 10.5" wide shoes. 

I've been using DMR Vault, which has 115mm x 115mm (4.53") platform. But more than the size itself, I like the fact that the platform is further away from the crank compared to other pedals.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Katz said:


> I'm shy of being a clyde but I wear 10.5" wide shoes.


You are correct, with 10.5" wide feet, you are likely an elephant. Maybe we can combine with the new 36er forum?


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Huh, you must have some really wide feet... Or is it your stance is wide? By that I mean, your hips are wide enough that you need pedal extensions vs a bigger pedal. I ride with the stock Giant Platform pedals and feel just fine on them and I wear a eee width shoe..


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

kingsqueak said:


> You are correct, with 10.5" wide feet, you are likely an elephant. Maybe we can combine with the new 36er forum?


Hey, I didn't say my feet are 10.5-inch wide. I just like to wear clown shoes :lol:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thinking about feet while riding, moving them..??? My pedals now work fine, have to hit damn hard to have to make my foot move,lol. Only moving I do is rotating for climb or decending, per technique practice from vids. Just not fond of idea of clipless when I have 0 complaints with studded platforms when i have gotten much better at proper technique. I ride XC singletrack on 29er HT and dont ride the heavy "techinical" features, just take the line around. I get the benefits of them but ive seen what happens when you crash with them too versus I have had no injuries except minor bruises, sore, and serious damage to pride when I eat dirt. Maybe later down the road when Im more confident, experienced, and an injury wouldnt cause severe money troubles for me, wife, and kids.

Thnx for the ideas guys, and thnx 6br for the measurements perfect size, just checked my current pedals, yours are almost 3/4" wider and would be perfect.

Thnx for the info checking on the others no, Xpedos are out, Ill break them damn things in a week lol.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

DMRs are sexy ass pedals!!! Pricey IMO, studs are specific from them BUT SEXY!

Mooves more in my budget and studs are something I can get at local hardware store (live 45mins from any serious civilization, though 2 LBS in town)

Unless something else comes up, thinking mooves win, now hopefully I get overtime this weekend to pay for them,lol. Baby coming any day has budget scrunched and still gotta buy new forks and upgrade from bb7 to SLX brakes after xmas.

Thnx so much for the help guys, had me paniced at first thinking I was going to need pedal extensions to get platforms centered under my shoes!!!!


----------



## Crazylunker (Aug 30, 2013)

I,m 6'2" @330 with 14 w shoes and I just posted this on another thread, the crank brothers 50/50's work great for me


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

ProfGumby said:


> Huh, you must have some really wide feet... Or is it your stance is wide? By that I mean, your hips are wide enough that you need pedal extensions vs a bigger pedal. I ride with the stock Giant Platform pedals and feel just fine on them and I wear a eee width shoe..


+1

Pedal extenders really helped for me. That plus wide platforms have my feet close to the right place now (I must have a really wide stance). Before that my feet would always be on the edge of the pedals, like the OP stated.

There are three different brands of pedal extenders out there, it'd be worth trying the cheapest ones and see if they help.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I actually have extenders, have had them for a while. Wasn't stance cause now that most extra fat is off my thighs stance is fine and I'm comfortable, just my wide feet hang off the outside edge of my current pedals. Well my shoes do a anyway. Still haven't gotten my new pedals as have new baby but ordering some in the next couple weeks. Though next season I'm seriously considering giving clipless a try but I'll still have a good set off flats regardless.


----------

